# << Feel the rhythm of the Night..baby baby >>



## ashpardesi (Jun 30, 2009)

..........


----------



## Rennah (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, wow, WOW!


Looooove them!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 30, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## angereye (Jun 30, 2009)

All I could say is WOW!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

all beautiful!! but i realy realy like the first one


----------



## PreciousOne (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so stealing the first one, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 30, 2009)

1st look... wow
2nd look... wow
3rd look... wow

Your blending is incredible!!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow,so gorgeous and your blending is amazing x


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2009)

Stunning! 

All the looks are fab


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2009)

you are so amazing, every single one of these is beautiful. I'm gonna try to copy then though I could never be as good as you :/


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 30, 2009)

glad to see you again!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



luv the colors & blending in all of them. amazing!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 30, 2009)

oo habibi i have missed you....... i love these looks you're amazing!!! i love the belly dancer one!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 30, 2009)

Love them...great colours!!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 30, 2009)

these are just lovely!


----------



## fintia (Jun 30, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow wow! These are sooo good, I especially love the first one, amazing talent!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy cow, these are stunning!!!! Please continue to post! Wow!!!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW that is just stunnig, love all 3 but the first one...WOW


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 30, 2009)

The 2nd smokey look is GORGEOUS.. wow. I love how you play with bright colors, all of these are amazing, I'm glad you posted them!


----------



## ifbbprobp (Jun 30, 2009)

Amazing...beautiful...totally friggin' AWESOME!  WOW!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Em Gee! This Is Gorgeous!


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 1, 2009)

These are beautiful, especially the first! Everything looks so seamless and perfectly blended. You are really talented!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! Stunning! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## vixo (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous !!!!!!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in love...


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Just gorgeous.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 1, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow these are all gawjus!! U r very very talented!!


----------



## Venar (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG, OMG, WOW, WOW


----------



## GGBlu (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ. I need tutorials on all of these, ASAP.

You're amazing ...


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 1, 2009)

i missed your posts! all of these are amazing, especially the first


----------



## amyzon (Jul 1, 2009)

Your blending is something I strive towards, srslyl


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 1, 2009)

The first look is beautiful.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 1, 2009)

they're all gorgeous!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! you are so talented! i love all the looks.


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank a lot ladies,glad you all liked it!


----------



## nongoma (Jul 1, 2009)

that first look made me swear in my head. I am gobsmacked! You have mad skill!!!!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

wow... pretty bright colors & awesome blending.. guess it's been lots of effort :O


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW..beautiful. I love all of them


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

the first one is seriously amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing it!

the silvery one is beautiful and i shall use it as inspiration for a night out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the last one is also amazing! i've been wondering how to use a seriously bright blue and this was perfect!

again thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bellovesmac (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice


----------



## labellarosa (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW! PRETTY Now I want old gold pigment


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

The peacock one blew my socks off! Berluddy amazing.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!glad you all liked it!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG I am in love with these! I'm so happy to see you're back in action!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 4, 2009)

LOVELY!!!!!! I wish I ahd your skill!! or that you could do my makeup!!


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW! Interesting choice of colours!


----------



## User49 (Jul 7, 2009)

These are amazing. ALl your fotds are gorgeous!!!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't even like Old Gold, but that was simply fantastic!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 7, 2009)

...
is it wrong to say i want to keep you all to myself so you could MAKE ME LOOK LIKE THAT EVERYDAY?!?!?!

omg those looks are AMAZING!!!!!!! (yes, that many exclamation points were necessary, lol)


o and your eyebrows are perfection!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 7, 2009)

i love the first one!!

jaw-to-the-floor-incredible =]


----------



## devin (Jul 8, 2009)

Your eyes look absolutely amazing!! I especially love the first looks, it looks as though you are glowing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the wonderful comments ladiez!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 8, 2009)

All 3 are so gorgeous in different ways. I love them!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jul 9, 2009)

WOW!! You have some amazing skills!! My jar litterally dropped when I saw the last look! PERFECTION!


----------



## csdev (Jul 9, 2009)

just beautiful! i love the detailed work and the shape..well done!


----------



## rubylovespink23 (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, these looks are gorgeous! you're so talented... i cant stop looking! =)


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 10, 2009)

NICE! Such pretty looks!


----------



## ashtn (Jul 10, 2009)

all gorgeous looks, but im definitely in love with the first one!!!!
great job


----------



## dnarcidy (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy gorgeousness!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohhhh all of those are stunning, but I love love LOVE the last one!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2009)

nice, i like the first one


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 10, 2009)

all are very pretty


----------



## zerin (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! These are hot!!! I'm so impressed!! I wish I was as talented as you!


----------



## chelseypaige (Jul 10, 2009)

incredible, you are so talented


----------



## ilkohl (Jul 10, 2009)

so gorgeous !!!!   I love it!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Absolutely, amazingly BEAUTIFUL!
You are super duper talented. Wow. Love, it!!


----------



## KallistoAllure (Jul 12, 2009)

are you human? lol. these looks are KILLER. im in LOOOVE...


----------



## joey444 (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the second!


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

that is just stunning! perfectly blended


----------



## wonjoo89 (Jul 14, 2009)

SO gorgeous!


----------



## kcphoto (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy omfg, woman... I think I want to marry you. 

TUTORIALS, PLS! <3333


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol!thanks hun..thank you all for all your wonderful comments!Glad you all liked the looks!


----------



## Katura (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm speechless!

Amazing work. Flawless.


----------



## Sparxx (Jul 15, 2009)

the last look made my jaw drop! FABULOUS!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 15, 2009)

your makeup is so flawless, beautiful :] xo


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 15, 2009)

wow...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow....those are so wicked looking! I wish I had skills like that!


----------



## meika79 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow. They're all so vibrant and beautiful. I LOVE the one done using Clarity.


----------



## bsquared (Jul 16, 2009)

love them all!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, colors look amazing on you.


----------



## kcphoto (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't stop drooling over these... I have got to know what you used for your cheeks and lips on the first and last.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2009)

you have such amazing blending skills! lovin the rainbow eyes


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kcphoto* 

 
_I can't stop drooling over these... I have got to know what you used for your cheeks and lips on the first and last._

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the old gold belly dancer look,I used eversun blush and Magnetique lipglass

for the last look, I used sunbasque blush and brave new bronze l/s


----------



## CrissyM (Jul 28, 2009)

wow these looking amazing!


----------

